
Icahn rips Marc Andreessen over Skype deal - aaronbrethorst
http://www.geekwire.com/2014/carl-icahn-microsoft/
======
preillyme
I'm not so sure that Andreessen is what’s wrong with corporate America. He
does amazing work with a great deal of amazing companies. I think that Carl
Icahn is dead wrong in this respect.

------
higherpurpose
Andreessen did exactly the same thing with Oculus. I wonder who is planning to
buy Imgur soon (probably Facebook again).

